# What's a good price for 7.62X39



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I've been wanting one of these guns for a long time! I really don't know why, but I just want one. However, I'm not looking to put a paycheck into one, though. I really would like one with a wood stock, something that looks like a rifle. I have nothing against synthtic stocks, but I just want a wooden stock on this SKS. 

What's a fair price I should pay for one?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well do you want a SKS carbine, or the AK-47 model platfom type rifle?? Both are chambered for 7.62X39mm ammunition.

I pulled out my sales paper from last Christmas, for Dunhams Sporting Goods that I picked up when I was in Detroit. For a WASR semi-auto rifle (AK-47 stlye) with single stack magazine in 7.62X39mm caliber - sale price $279.99 dollars.

So, that would give you an ideal of the retail price for one that was on sale at Christmas time. Figure that the prices will vary depending if you want the SKS fixed magazine carbine, AK-47 model with a detachable single stack magazine, or the higher capacity double stacked detachable magzine AK-47 style clones.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

SKSs are higher than they were but they are comig back down
I paid $275 for a nice all numbers matching Chinese a little over a year ago and I've seem some doggy looking ones for $350 and up.
Personally, while I like the SKS, if you have to go much over $300 I'd get an AK.
Unless of course you just want an SKS, then that's cool too.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Some that(sks) could have been bought for 250$,one decent one @225..I beleive that a person could get one at the flea markets for200$ right now.:hand:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

I like my SKS's, great utility/truck guns. Shopping around will save you some money. Banged up shooters still in the military wood can be had for less then $200 around here still. Dunhams, Dicks and the mart stores that carry them run sales for $250-$300 depending on time of year and what theyre throwing in with them. My walk around SKS has a sling and a forward mounted scope. Handy little bugger. If you still have gun shows there Ive seen them still in cosmoline fairly cheap and cheaper the more you buy. On occasion you can find one here in the classifieds and trade papers for $150.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

There are six pages (ie, several hundred) of SKS rifles over at gunbroker.com many in the $250 to $350 range.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I was looking at SKS for a friend last fall, while you can get a clapped out eastern European used one for cheap, a decent one seemed to be running about $250.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Russian SKSs are going for 175 here (still flooded with cosmoline). Nice red wood stocks, bayonet is a nay. Chinese SKSs are at about 160...Ther was a day when the Russian ones really outran the Chinese (Norinco), but guess there are just too many in the market place now.
Matt
If you need one, I can get you the number of a great FFL/LGD.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

ROADKING

For some odd reason, they're a very rare commodity around here! I did find one guy who was willing to sale his, but I would have had to sale first-child naming rights for what he wanted for his, so I passed. 

I'm not looking to put crazy money into the rifle, but I really do want one. I'm looking for the wooden stock type, not the composite stock. 

Can you give me some leads on where I can get a good one at, at a very reasonable price? 

Thanks so much.






Roadking said:


> Russian SKSs are going for 175 here (still flooded with cosmoline). Nice red wood stocks, bayonet is a nay. Chinese SKSs are at about 160...Ther was a day when the Russian ones really outran the Chinese (Norinco), but guess there are just too many in the market place now.
> Matt
> If you need one, I can get you the number of a great FFL/LGD.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Placed a bid for what looks like a pretty decent Norinco SKS; out of the box new and never been fired. It has the wooden stock, just like I've been looking for. I hope I haven't paid too much for it, but I didn't think $205.00 was too bad a price.

Any suggestions for a scope for this gun?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

TSYORK said:


> Placed a bid for what looks like a pretty decent Norinco SKS; out of the box new and never been fired. It has the wooden stock, just like I've been looking for. I have have paid too much for it, but I didn't think $205.00 was too bad a price.
> 
> Any suggestions for a scope for this gun?




A bid on gunbroker or similar website? If so, you'll still may have to pay shipping (usually around $30) and an FFL to recieve it (usually around $20). The nice thing is you won't have to pay any state sales tax.

Good luck!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> A bid on gunbroker or similar website? If so, you'll still may have to pay shipping (usually around $30) and an FFL to recieve it (usually around $20). The nice thing is you won't have to pay any state sales tax.
> 
> Good luck!



Yes, it was on gunbroker.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the forward mounted scope on ours, low power seems to work best for us. Even played around with a 2x shotgun scope and it was more then adequate for our uses but needed it for a shotgun deergun. Good luck. P.S. one word of warning though and dont try this at home kids. There was a crop of SKS's but I cant remember if it was the Chinese or Russian ones that the firing pin could be installed backwards and the rifle would slam fire ie:fire till the magazine was empty without your finger on the trigger.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

backwoodsman said:


> ............There was a crop of SKS's but I cant remember if it was the Chinese or Russian ones that the firing pin could be installed backwards and the rifle would slam fire ie:fire till the magazine was empty without your finger on the trigger.


Good point!

Some later models didn't have a spring for the firing pin.

My Yugo didn't and the side of the pin was garffed up a bit......so sent the whole works to this guy, for new pin, spring bolt polish.
A good investment, IMHO:



http://www.murraysguns.com/cart.htm


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Guess I'll have to back up and punt again. Lost the auction at the last minute on gunbroker. DANG! lol


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Might want to check out any upcoming gun shows in your area. Sometimes you can still get them in cosmoline a little cheaper. My brother dealt in military type weapons and surplus guns and he used to get good deals by finding the cheap deals of multiple rifles/guns and splitting the bundle with others wanting the same thing. Just a few more ideas. Some of the auctions are tough to win. Good luck, I think you'll like it once you get it.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I've got a couple more bids on in a couple different guns now; they auctions haven't ended yet. You watch, now that I've bid on multiples, I'll win both of them!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats usually how it works out TS.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I spoke too soon I guess. I had placed a bid on another Norinco SKS, new and unfired, and I won the auction. Payment has been sent, and now awaiting my new toy. I may give it a try during deer season this year.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

You know we'll expect pictures as soon as you get it right?
Congrats.:thumb:


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Any suggestions for the best ammo to use in my SKS. I'm wanting an all-purpose load, and here's what I mean by that. I want a bullet I can target practice with, yet I want something good enough to take deer hunting or groundhog hunting with me. Any suggestions, and where I could find such at the most reasonable price?

Thanks,


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't know about a hunting load, but for practice loads Cabela's has some for a decent price.
Last time I was there they had some Herters and some Tula both under $5 a box. (both steel cased)
You can order surplus stuff off the net, just be advised that some of it is corrosive and requires a little extra cleaning.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Wanna bet you can't\won't be able to wait till hunting season to make that thing go pop pop . . . . . . .????

And once you make it go pop pop you will have a hard time putting it down........??

bet ya a dime.......


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I promise I will probably make that thing go pop pop the day I get it! lol


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I've had two and neither one has ever malfunctioned..deer hunted with one one year just cause I could..got my deer...If I had lots of ammo I would probably sell the one 30-30 I have before my sks, if it came down to a need to sell..:thumb:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

We cant use them for deerhunting here but for yotes, varmints etc we use the surplus FMJ's with good results. We buy 200 or so rounds so they are consistent if its a good deal we'll buy 500 and split the cost between several of us that shoot them. Steel cased non-reloadable(without expensive equipment) is what most are. Several manufacturers make good soft tipped hunting rounds for deer sized game we just dont have a use for them. Wifes cousin uses them(few other surplus/odd guns too) in Missouri for deer and Arkansas for hogs with good results.


----------

